# Hymer B544 and SOG Mk 2



## Valkman (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi All,
Has anyone fitted a SOG version 2 to a 2012 model B544? I think I'm going to fit one (have one fitted?) given the positive feedback on SOG's. It's now more a question of which version. The mark 2 vents underneath the van instead of through the cassette toilet door. The issue is where do you put the filter housing. I think it could go in the bottom shelf area of the cupboard but would appreciate comments from those who have had one fitted.
Best wishes to all....


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I modified our S0G MK1 so that it vents through the floor.

I have never noticed any objectionable whiffs outside the van.

Filter? 

Why bother.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Having fitted one that vented via the door it was relatively easy. Sounds and looks a lot more difficult to go through the floor.
Building a van from scratch I would choose the floor option.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

door is the "normal" route, why complicate things?


----------



## Valkman (Jul 16, 2011)

bognormike said:


> door is the "normal" route, why complicate things?


...Only because there have been posts about odours being detected close to the filter housing on the door version and none on the floor version. The trend from new build is definitely for Version 2 . On the other hand, Users have reported using cooker hood carbon filters, which cost a few pence each time,on V1. Version 2 filters have an annual replacement cost of £22  . There are advantages both for and against both systems. My post was to determine if a System 2 could actually be fitted to a B544. If not I have a choice of one and decision made for me.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Definitely through the floor, much nicer installation with no visible signs of fitting.
Has transformed my very smelly Dometic toilet to one that is pleasant to use and service.


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

There is the diy method as well:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-141343-20-days0-orderasc-toilet.html


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

I fitted ours through the door. 
Easy-peasy to self fit, and have not noticed any whiffs to speak of, even though original filter must be over 3 years old, we use the MH for 20 to 25 weeks per year and almost always use Aires or wildcamp so the toilet gets plenty of action.
Really can't see the point of all the hassle of cutting holes in van floor to vent the extractor that way.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Valkman said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > door is the "normal" route, why complicate things?
> ...


Hi

I would suggest that smells from the door outlet are due to the filter not being renewed at the proper time rather than the position; after all you're not very likely to walk past, or sit outside by, the underfloor exit!

As for cooker hood filters, they are a completely different animal than the active charcoal filters used for the SOG.


----------



## MBiker (Oct 1, 2014)

I have the SOG 2 which is positioned under our fixed bed with a slatted base and we have had no problems with smells inside or outside of the van despite 4 months travelling in Europe last year. We did have problems where the pipe from the cassette to the fan had a low point acting as a U bend and condensation/ overspill from the cassette gathered there and had to be cleared so be careful about the fitting position.


----------

